# Auto Open Phoenix Phire Heat Press



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Good Day to all. I'm from Manila, Philippines and is new to this forum. I do medium volume embroidery on shirts and would like to add heat transfer service to the business. I'm planning to start-off by buying a heat press, printer, and later on a vinyl cutter.

What's your take on the Phonix Phire Auto Open Heat Press? I heard it's new, so maybe it has'nt proven itself yet. Any "bugs" on the mechanicals, electricals, etc.? I love the idea of not really "minding" whether it's already time to lift the handle, & I think it eliminates the risk of burning the shirt. Also, if I plan to do 50, to 500 shirts, (in 1 day, or 5 days), should I get 2 or 3 heat presses, or would 1 be enough. I also think that I should get a faster inkjet printer or laser because I can only press as fast if the printed transfers are already available. Thanks to all!


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have the Phoenix Phire 16 X 20 and I love it. It has been awesome with no problems whatsoever. I am fairly new to this, but this machine is great. I got it from imprintables warehouse and they are really great also.

Good luck!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This press will have been out for a year in January. One would think that if there were any bugs or flaws in the press, they would had been addressed by now. 

As for the benefits of the press, don't overlook the floating heating element. This is very helpful for doing hoodies and zipper sweaters. If you look at the metal pieces of the press you will see that each one is a solid piece (i.e. no welding to make the press stronger). The mechanics that auto open the press also help assist in making the closing of the press easier as well. Finally, the pressure adjustment knob is pretty large so you have the ability to adjust the height of the heating element pretty far.

My only wish is that you had the capability of turning the auto release on/off. Sometimes when it automatically opens when you are doing sublimation, the press creates a vacuum and lifts the paper. This will get you a ghosting effect. This is a fault of any press if you open it quickly or it does it automatically. I have been told that you can get a spray that will help keep the paper down on the shirt, but I have not tried it. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums! You will find tons of great info on all sorts of heat presses here!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Lisa/Mark/Ambrelee. Looks like I'm gonna get a Phoenix, maybe a 16x16. I was really looking at the 16x20 before but I read on another thread that there could be a problem with the electrical requirements, seems that it sucks a lot of electricity or something, blows up fuses, etc. Just wondering now if it's got a switch to up the voltage from 110V to 220V (our standard here in the Philippines). Mark's comment regarding the vacuum/ghosting effect is now a concern though, because I plan to also try sublimation. Maybe there's should be a mechanical adjustment on the machine so that it would open slowly.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Let me clarify, the press does open pretty slowly. Since the release paper is very light, even if someone opens the press regularly the paper can move. That is why there is this spray from what I am told. My only wish would to have the ability to turn on/off the auto release function.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, got your point. Maybe the next version will come out with that feature, you can turn off the auto open feature, and an alarm will be activated when the set time is reached. As for now, maybe I'll just hold the handle to prevent it from automatically opening (or would it defeat the purpose)!

Anyway, does it have the voltage selector switch? Thanks again!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This is a question that should be answered by Josh at Imprintables Warehouse. I live in the U.S. and the only ones that I have seen is 110 Volts. The press is made by Hotronix - who makes presses that go all over the world. I am sure that some of their other presses are made for 220 Volts. But whether this option is available on the Phoenix Phire, I don't know. I sent you a private message with Josh's email address. 

Mark


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The Phoenix press is available in 220v Right now there is no option to disable the auto release, but you can hold the handle and damper the release on sublimation applications.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> OK, got your point. Maybe the next version will come out with that feature, you can turn off the auto open feature, and an alarm will be activated when the set time is reached. As for now, maybe I'll just hold the handle to prevent it from automatically opening (or would it defeat the purpose)!


I cracked mine open yesterday and it does have a buzzer in there. My guess is that the release mechanism is wired/jumped to the buzzer. It *should* be possible to switch them around but you'd better know your way around a circuit board.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Mark's comment regarding the vacuum/ghosting effect is now a concern though, because I plan to also try sublimation. Maybe there's should be a mechanical adjustment on the machine so that it would open slowly.


The press actually opens relatively slowly. It's the intial jump when the release is activated that can cause suction and lift & move the paper. Use a teflon sheet to hold it down and you should be ok. I've just started holding the handle and manually releasing it to minimize the suction. It's really not that big a deal once you figure out what's going on. You will have to watch whichever press you end up getting and open it slowly if you don't use a sheet.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks very much Jose. And Josh, I'd like to avail of that member discount. Can you ship using those "personal effects" boxes via sea freight? Very cheap and the Filipinos love it. For under 70USD, i think, you can fill up a big box with the heat press and some consumable transfer materials, ex. transfer papers, & the vinyl transfers (because we don't have it yet here), and the freight company will deliver it straight to our door. (It takes 1 to 2 months before i can get it, though). Later on, we could do this regularly because I plan to order all the consumables from you if I could get it at a good price, with cheap shipping.

Lastly, any comment on the 16x20 electrical bugs, etc? Did it really blew up some fuses there? I really like to get that 16x20 but I'd settle for the 16x16 if it's safer, etc.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> The Use a teflon sheet to hold it down and you should be ok.


I am familar with this trick. However, I have found that when lifting the teflon sheet off the platten, that you can move the paper as well. Everything gets even worse when you use a teflon pillow under the shirt as it is easier for the paper to slide. However, the teflon pillow does eliminate the lines created by the outside of the paper.

I would still like to know if anyone has tried the spray that is used to hold the paper down, but does not live a mark. The product is called DyeTrans ProSpray 2 I believe.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

vctradingcubao said:


> And Josh, I'd like to avail of that member discount. Can you ship ...


It would probably be best to contact Josh directly with sales and shipping questions.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Already e-mailed Josh. Sorry Lewis, & Merry XMAS to everybody!


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

Just wanted to add another thumbs up regarding the Phoenix Phire and Imprintables. We purchased a 16x20 from Josh (and a Roland Plotter) and he's very easy to deal with. Great customer service and a real quality heat press. There is a simple workaround for the auto release.....if you get a cheap electronic time (Walmart housewares is a good place to look) and set it to 10 or 15 seconds less time than your heat press cure time. as soon as you close the heat press start the secondary timer and when it goes off you have that 10 to 15 seconds to get to the press and hold the handle while it opens. I'd love to see this built into the onboard timer. It currently beeps right as the press opens. It would be cool if it gave a warning beep at say 10 seconds then maybe beep every second from 5 seconds down to opening! Mark....I remember talking to you at the show in Pittsburg about this very topic (problems with auto-opening). it's also possible to lock the press in the down position. The ideal method would require a clip, aluminum would work great, shaped like an "F" turned upside down. The distance between the 2 horizontal elements for the "F" would be 2 5/32" (at least on the 16x20). Once you closed the press you could insert this clip so it sandwiches the plates above and below the holddown electromagnet. When the magnet releases the press would stay closed until you put a bit of downpressure on the handle and removed the clip! I've been thinking about making one up just because when the press pops open and I'm not paying attention to the timer it scares the you know what out of me!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Bill - Nice concept with the F. The Pittsburgh show was a good time. I can't imagine that it would be too hard to build in an on/off switch to the press to control the magnet. If I see Ben from Hotronix at the Long Beach Show, I will mention it to him. Maybe Josh can mention something to him if their paths cross before then.


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Mark! Stuff like that is what I do in the "real world" . The problem I see with an "on,off" switch for the holddown is that to, in effect, turn off the auto open feature you need to continue to supply current to the electromagnet...in reality keep it "turned on". I'm not an electrical engineer but it doesn't seem likely that you would want to set it up to energize that magnet indefinately. That's why I thought of the mechanical lockdown. They could easily incorporate a latch into the handle linkage that does the same thing that the "F" clip would. Ohhhh....Just had a even better idea than the "F" clip! Mark...you want to market these for me?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

So, does this mean that it's better to wait for the next version of the Phoenix Phire?


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn't wait. There's no guarantee that anything we've discussed will ever make it's way into the manufacturing of the presses. It's a great press as is and if the auto opening causes you problems there are ways you can work around it. I'd highly recomend this press.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> So, does this mean that it's better to wait for the next version of the Phoenix Phire?


There are plenty of good quality presses out there that don't have an auto-open feature.


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

Good point! The auto open feature is something you typically pay more for so if you don't want it/think it will cause problems then by all means get a press without it. Personally for what I'm doing (prepressing and curing DTG prints) 95% of the time the auto open is a great feature and does exactly what I envisioned it would. That is to allow me to go off and do other things while curing a shirt without worrying about cooking it.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

MotowearUSA said:


> Good point! The auto open feature is something you typically pay more for so if you don't want it/think it will cause problems then by all means get a press without it. Personally for what I'm doing (prepressing and curing DTG prints) 95% of the time the auto open is a great feature and does exactly what I envisioned it would. That is to allow me to go off and do other things while curing a shirt without worrying about cooking it.


Yep, that's exactly what I want it for, AUTO-OPEN baby. I almost forgot that I named this thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I also have this Press. It's saved our butt so many times with the auto-open feature.
The only thing I Notice is that the height / pressure adjustment knob tends to get dust and grime stuck in there also while it dries out of lubricante so it's hard to turn. I use a product called "Break Free", I usually see it sold for cleaning guns, but it flushes out the grime while lubricating the screw really well. Also it doesn't drip off the screw like normal oils will.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

ProWorldInc also sells an AUTO-OPEN heat press, price I think is the same. Is it the same thing as the Phoenix Phire, only rebranded?


----------



## printgirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I have tried the Pro Spray.... it works great. I much prefer it over heat tape. All my ghosting problems disappeared.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

When I took a tour of the Hotronix (manufacturer of Imprintables Warehouse and Stahl's heat presses), I believe I remember seeing some presses with ProWorld on it. I do think it is a private labeled line of heat presses. Could be wrong as my memory is fading during the holidays.


----------



## tkn77 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have the Phoenix 16x20 and it's a good press. There ARE however several bugs.

1. Uses a lot of electricity and may blow out fuses. This can be easily resolved by plugging the press in a different outlet.

2. Sometimes the auto-release opens BEFORE timer goes off. Very annoying.

3. The press has problems closing if the pressure is setting too high. It won't lock shut when the pressure is set to the maximum and would pop open.

4. Sometimes after long usage (about 5hrs) the press simply won't lock down anymore. I would have to manually hold the press closed so it wouldn't pop open.

Does anyone has these similar problems? and advice and resolving them?

Thanks,
tkn


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have not had problems 1 and 2, however, I have experienced 3 at times. I just starting having problems with the automatic open. It started where it wouldn't open all the way, and now when the timer goes off, it opens about 1/4" and then I have to manually open it the rest of hte way. I called Imprintables today and they are sending me out today new shocks. So, hopefully that fixes it. Other than this, I have not had any real problems and love the machine!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> 1. Uses a lot of electricity and may blow out fuses. This can be easily resolved by plugging the press in a different outlet.


 It should definitely have a dedicated 20 amp circuit. The 16 x 20 pulls 14.5 amps. 



> 2. Sometimes the auto-release opens BEFORE timer goes off. Very annoying.


 I'd be interested in talking with more about this problem, can you elaborate as to what type sof pressure you are using when this happens?



> 3. The press has problems closing if the pressure is setting too high. It won't lock shut when the pressure is set to the maximum and would pop open.


The pressure on this press can be abit deceiving. Because of the magnet assisted lock down, you are getting a very high pressure with minimal effort. If the press won't stay shut then your pressure is higher than the machine will do. What type of applications are you doing that require that much pressure? We have tested theunit on puff transfers, rhinestones and other items that require a high pressure and have gotten good results.



> 4. Sometimes after long usage (about 5hrs) the press simply won't lock down anymore. I would have to manually hold the press closed so it wouldn't pop open.


 I'd like to hear more about this problem as well. I think with a phone call and some more detailed info for our tech team, we can get you squared away and post their findings.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

lgiglio1 said:


> I have not had problems 1 and 2, however, I have experienced 3 at times. I just starting having problems with the automatic open. It started where it wouldn't open all the way, and now when the timer goes off, it opens about 1/4" and then I have to manually open it the rest of hte way. I called Imprintables today and they are sending me out today new shocks. So, hopefully that fixes it. Other than this, I have not had any real problems and love the machine!


Lisa, the shocks will definitely fix this. If for some odd reason it would not, we will replace the machine at our expense.


----------



## tkn77 (Sep 24, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> I'd like to hear more about this problem as well. I think with a phone call and some more detailed info for our tech team, we can get you squared away and post their findings.


Thanks for the prompt response and addressing the issues. I will call the next time these bugs appear again and will post the results.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Lisa, the shocks will definitely fix this. If for some odd reason it would not, we will replace the machine at our expense.


Now THAT is what I call customer service!

You have a PM.


----------

